# New drug in Glaxo pipeline



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Talnetant (SB223412): a new drug for irritable bowel syndrome that may also have a role in schizophrenia. Filing expected in 2005.It is a tachykinin (NK3) antagonist.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

2 more years to wait, ouch.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

i almost been on the trial for this.it's a drug who work on pain and testosterone.they said that it drop the testosterone with the drug and after it come back at the normal level.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

that's real interesting information.tom


----------

